# Inter-Empoli: domenica 26 maggio 2019 ore 20.30



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Inter-Empoli, ultima gara del campionato 2018/2019 che sarà decisiva per un posto in CL per l’Inter e per la salvezza dell’Empoli.

La partita si giocherà domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20.30 a San Siro e sarà trasmessa in esclusiva da Sky su tutte le proprie piattaforme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me la steccano. 

Il problema però è che ho le stesse sensazioni sulla nostra partita.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me la steccano.
> 
> Il problema però è che ho le stesse sensazioni sulla nostra partita.



...se sbagliamo la nostra, come ho sempre detto, significa che la CL non la meritiamo.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Forza Empoli!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Chissà che non si assista all'ennesimo psicodramma Inter?


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter-Empoli, ultima gara del campionato 2018/2019 che sarà decisiva per un posto in CL per l’Inter e per la salvezza dell’Empoli.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20.30 a San Siro e sarà trasmessa in esclusiva da Sky su tutte le proprie piattaforme.



Sarà il 21+5 maggio dell'Inter


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Maggio 2019)

Io la gustavo quando erano ancora i terzi inarrivabili.. blindati e certi del 3° posto 
( x la stampa italiana e i servizi sportivi) 

figurati adesso che Atalanta è terza


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter-Empoli, ultima gara del campionato 2018/2019 che sarà decisiva per un posto in CL per l’Inter e per la salvezza dell’Empoli.
> 
> La partita si giocherà domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20.30 a San Siro e sarà trasmessa in esclusiva da Sky su tutte le proprie piattaforme.



L'empoli ieri mi ha incantato.
Su tutti : traorè e pajac


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

Rischiano grosso secondo me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Amala! Pazza Inter amala! E' una gioia infinita che dura una vita. Pazza Inter amala! 

Fateci godere come solo voi sapete fare e ricordate che....” noi realizziamo i vostri sogni”


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2019)

Vincono. A differenza nostra agli esami di maturità non hanno sbagliato quest'anno. Hanno quei 5-6 giocatori di esperienza e personalità, il contrario di noi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vincono. A differenza nostra agli esami di maturità non hanno sbagliato quest'anno. Hanno quei 5-6 giocatori di esperienza e personalità, il contrario di noi.



Io non lo darei per scontato. L’Empoli non può perdere se vuole restare in A.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (20 Maggio 2019)

Si va a San Siro a sostenere i ragazzi dell'Empoli, da infiltrato.. e a godere da vicino di un'eventuale disfatta nerazzurra

speriamo bene


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2019)

più probabile che faccia un punto l'empoli che lo scansuolo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Forza Empoli.


----------



## Zagor (26 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Si va a San Siro a sostenere i ragazzi dell'Empoli, da infiltrato.. e a godere da vicino di un'eventuale disfatta nerazzurra
> 
> speriamo bene



Sei un grande!!!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Qua c'è il solito arbitro di Interstellar
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il solito arbitro di Interstellar
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



E' l'uomo perfetto per finire nel buco nero che saremo risucchiati..
Anzi meglio cosi, poi ci sarà la figlia 100enne mentre il padre 30enne


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' l'uomo perfetto per finire nel buco nero che saremo risucchiati..
> Anzi meglio cosi, poi ci sarà la figlia 100enne mentre il padre 30enne


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Iniziata.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

La vincono al 100%.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Cosa ha parato Dragowski


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

A differenza nostra l'Inter ha un portiere ahimè


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Inter in vantaggio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Io ci credo ancora, gol pareggio al 95esimo dell'empoli a tradimento. Speriamo di tenere il vantaggio noi più che altro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore per l’Inter.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Loro la vincono perchè quando conta le palle le hanno. Noi non abbiamo nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rigore per l’Inter.



Sbagliato da Icardi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Dai Empoli!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Non succederà mai mai e poi mai e ancora mai


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Handanovic


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Figuriamoci...


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

non è possibile però che l'empoli mangi un'altra occasione così da solo davanti al portiere,questa di farias ancora più clamorosa di quella di caputo al primo tempo.
con l'1-1 li avrebbe mandati in crisi dopo il rigore di icardi,altro furto perchè aveva preso la palla


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Possiamo spegnere tutto non segnerebbero neanche con le mani


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

goooooooll


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

Gooooooollllllll!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Empoli che ha fatto una cavalcata e proprio alla fine perde...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Va beh tanto per illudersi e prenderla nel deretano alla fine


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

pareggio empoliiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Pareggio dell'empoli.
Ce la mettono in quel posto al 95'


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

lasciato completamente solo,che difesa imbarazzante


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> pareggio empoliiiii



...mio Dio...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Tralasciando che tra due minuti segnano le melme se non segnassero lo farebbe la spal


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

Non succede.... Non è vero, ma se succede


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2019)

Dai dai dai !


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora ci vuole un altro gol, dai su che questi ora magari si cacano sotto


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

tanto noi non la vinciamo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Non illudetevi tra poco segna Icardi e/o petagna


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Perché il dio del calcio ci deve far soffrire così?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> tanto noi non la vinciamo



...calma.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

comunque traorè lo comprerei immediatamente,ha una personalità assurda a 19 anni ed oggi altro partitone.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Perché il dio del calcio ci deve far soffrire così?



L'illusione, la peggiore delle cose


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

2-1 inter


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

2-1. Finito.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

che fortuna sfacciata,palo e finisce proprio a quello là libero
stavano in crisi con il pubblico a fischiare


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

neanche 5 min mamma mia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Era ovvio ragazzi, era ovvio


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

Bo vabbè non ci speravo cmq &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

punizione dal limite Empoli


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Era ovvio ragazzi, era ovvio



questa è partita vero però,non è come la ripresa di reggio emilia da teatro


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

il genoa senza un'azione si sta salvando,che scandalo mai vista una squadra salvarsi senza lottare.
a questo spero nel goal viola,l'Empoli merita di salvarsi


----------



## vannu994 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il genoa senza un'azione si sta salvando,che scandalo mai vista una squadra salvarsi senza lottare.
> a questo spero nel goal viola,l'Empoli merita di salvarsi



Era tutto scritto, come l’espulsione solo per il Sassuolo...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il genoa senza un'azione si sta salvando,che scandalo mai vista una squadra salvarsi senza lottare.
> a questo spero nel goal viola,l'Empoli merita di salvarsi



LE partite sono scritte prima dell'inizio


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

noooooooooooooooooooooo che ha fallito l'Empoliiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

incredibile, traversa empoli


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ahahah il destino ci scherza


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Era destino ragazzi, pazienza... Resta comunque colpa nostra.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

ragazzi qua si è giocato seriamente,non c'era niente di scritto.
è chiaro che si pensava all'1 ma non sta uscendo facilmente come si credeva
io l'ho vista tutta la partita in tv ed il Milan in streaming
l'Empoli meriterebbe il pari


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Era destino ragazzi, pazienza... Resta comunque colpa nostra.



Al 50% sì
Poi ha influito il campionato più tarocco d'Europa con tutti i furti


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaa che sbagliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
oh ma solo traorè ha la freddezza qua


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

un altro miracolo assurdo di handanovic. partita stregata.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ragazzi qua si è giocato seriamente,non c'era niente di scritto.
> è chiaro che si pensava all'1 ma non sta uscendo facilmente come si credeva
> io l'ho vista tutta la partita in tv ed il Milan in streaming
> l'Empoli meriterebbe il pari



Se Empoli pareggiasse farebbero segnare l'Inter al 94'


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ci voglio credrere


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

comunque il culo dell'inter è assurdo


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

niente,portiere è andato a segnare e goal a porta vuota al 95'
questo è fallo però,ha trattenuto il portiere


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Risultato scrittissimo dall'inizio


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

perchè dici così ?
pensi che piaccia più l'inter del Milan ?


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

keita espulso per la trattenuta al portiere,goal annullato
ora dia il recupero ulteriore però


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

che diamine,non hanno mai un rimpallo a favore
non meritava per niente l'inter.
lo schifo a firenze fa retrocedere l'Empoli


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

Cul* gigante


----------



## LukeLike (26 Maggio 2019)

Io non ho mai visto una squadra più sculata di questa... c'è del paranormale... sono scioccato..


----------



## Kaw (26 Maggio 2019)

Io ho visto Inter-Empoli, ragazzi non potete immaginare il culo stratosferico dell'Inter, una cosa irreale...


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

basta dire che dal pari dell'inter hanno fatto solo un'azione,cioè il contropiede del 2-1 con palo e finisce proprio al belga solo.
l'Empoli almeno quattro-cinque azione dentro l'area piccola e mai un po' di sorte nel finire a quello giusto.
quell'azione di Caputo che passa a Handanovic battuto se la sognerà per mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2019)

Onore all'Empoli, ce l'ha messa tutta fino al 98°.

La fortuna dell'Inter sconfigge addirittura la sfiga di caressa.


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> basta dire che dal pari dell'inter hanno fatto solo un'azione,cioè il contropiede del 2-1 con palo e finisce proprio al belga solo.
> l'Empoli almeno quattro-cinque azione dentro l'area piccola e mai un po' di sorte nel finire a quello giusto.
> quell'azione di Caputo che passa a Handanovic battuto se la sognerà per mesi.



Partita molto strana......


----------



## Schism75 (26 Maggio 2019)

Anche questo anno all’ultimo minuto. Che culo. Da non credere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Sono due anni che ci vanno neanche loro sanno come... Li schifo più dei gobbi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2019)

Una partita probabilmente stregata da qualche maledizione dai....non bestemmio perche se no vengo bannato


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile il sedere che hanno avuto. Merito anche di Handanovic che è stato pazzesco.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2019)

Più culo che anima. Ma come avevo scritto, avremmo rimpianto il derby di ritorno.


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Partita molto strana......



a firenze e a reggio emilia semmai,le uniche due serie a mio avviso sono state ferrara e milano.


----------



## Lambro (26 Maggio 2019)

Grande fortuna dell'inter che pero' i contropiedi, a differenza nostra, li sa fare e bene.
Empoli che mi ha fatto bestemmiare come non mai stasera, gran bel gioco con tocchetti dentro l'area ma poi purtroppo handanovic stellare , sfortuna, niente..
Diciamo che nel primo tempo pero' l'inter ha bombardato la porta avversaria, in piu' il rigore sbagliato.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco a credere ai miei occhi... mi sa che mi portano alla neuro..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Più culo che anima. Ma come avevo scritto, avremmo rimpianto il derby di ritorno.


Ma soprattutto quello dell'andata. Ormai era scritto lo 0-0, ma il paperone di Donnarumma ci ha fatto perdere.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2019)

Questi domani annunciano Conte, hanno i soldi della champions e sono fuori dal fpf. Se Gazzosa porta davvero avanti le sue idee folli tra un anno questi li guarderemo col binocolo.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

Sono rimasto scioccato 4 palle gol x l'Empoli dal 85' al 94' e l'Inter a guardare... Cioè bo loro si che hanno culo..


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

che buffoni i giocatori che portano le famiglie e festeggiano il compitino ultrasofferto con 3/4 di stadio andato via incazzato.

già pregustavo la scena:

champions persa,icardi responsabile principale uscito tra i fischi,spalletti che va in tv e si sfoga su marotta che l'ha esonerato settimane prima,distruzione dello spogliatoio


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a firenze e a reggio emilia semmai,le uniche due serie a mio avviso sono state ferrara e milano.



A Milano?

Io ho scommesso subito live il gol dell’Inter.

Facile come rubare le caramelle ad un bambino


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

certo e poi te la sei fatta sotto per dieci minuti con l'Empoli che ha sbagliato l'impossibile

non capisco perchè dite queste cose,se il Genoa stesse perdendo allora ok ma così non c'era motivo di far vincere l'inter.


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo e poi te la sei fatta sotto per dieci minuti con l'Empoli che ha sbagliato l'impossibile
> 
> non capisco perchè dite queste cose,se il Genoa stesse perdendo allora ok ma così non c'era motivo di far vincere l'inter.



“Sbagliato”


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

perchè l'ha fatto di proposito secondo te ?
volevano retrocedere ?


----------



## Lambro (26 Maggio 2019)

Il gomblotto.


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè l'ha fatto di proposito secondo te ?
> volevano retrocedere ?



Boh non lo so.

Peró so che chi retrocede intasca un mucchio di soldi, Genoa e Fiorentina sono in vendita e l’Inter doveva andare in CL.

Quelli segnano e subito dopo segna di nuovo l’Inter.

Mia opinione eh...


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

certo è la tua opinione,però scusa devi pure basarti sul campo.
sono varie giornate che l'Empoli fa partitoni,perchè non pensi male della fiorentina e del genoa che hanno fatto schifo per due mesi?


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo è la tua opinione,però scusa devi pure basarti sul campo.
> sono varie giornate che l'Empoli fa partitoni,perchè non pensi male della fiorentina e del genoa che hanno fatto schifo per due mesi?



Probabilmente mi sbaglio, e lo spero.

Ma questi risultati mettono tutti d’accordo (tranne voi).


----------



## RojoNero (26 Maggio 2019)

madonna santa ho visto gli highlights adesso Handanovic un mostro ma che ***** di parate ha fatto


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, e lo spero.
> 
> Ma questi risultati mettono tutti d’accordo (tranne voi).



l'atalanta è stata accompagnata in champions da altri in quanto è considerata un moscerino su un elefante e non dà fastidio a nessuno,non l'inter che è stata fortunata solamente.
sarebbe stato giusto Milan e inter per me.


----------



## PM3 (26 Maggio 2019)

Inutile parlare della fortuna dell'Inter. 
La vergogna è stata l'Atalanta. Vomitevole.


----------

